# friday 6/6/14



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We are Southbound in the morning - looking like 131 hole and then either east or west depending on what looks best. I'll be monitoring ch68 boat name Stella Rose - a 23 sea hunt. Hope to have a nice report for tomorrow night, and I hope the seas lay down a bit, it was bumpy today. 

Rob


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

Good luck / and be safe. We are planning on working the squiggles.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Let us know how it looked.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Little rough?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

it was a shitty ride out this morning with the rising sun and a very confused and tight 2' sea. lines in at the nipple and we threaded a couple small weed lines and areas of scattered grass down to the 131. Found a school of tuna on a bait ball and trolled past them a few times without any luck and ended up throwing a popper and a small jig and hooking up on both- lost the one on the bigger rod with the popper and ended up fighting one on 20# and a little penn battle 6000 for 30+ minutes until it got the gaff - couple other small mahi and we ran in around lunch on a much smoother sea. I think it will be an excellent weekend in the blue water, wish I could go again soon!


----------

